# Bruised Forearm Movies



## movielover12345 (Jan 11, 2021)

Here Are My Personal Examples:

The Rescuers Down Under (1990)
Batman: Mask Of The Phantasm (1993)
Free Solo (2018)

Well, What Do You Think?


----------



## cv auto (Feb 27, 2021)

The Rescuers Down Under (1990)


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Rocky (film series)*


----------

